# squeaky hub caps? fixed!



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

Good job. How is your tire pressure? Does the tire come close to the cap at the bottom?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Mine have squeaked and I couldn't figure out a fix so I moved the bad one to a different wheel. Something changed and the squeak went away. I'll try some silicone grease if it comes back. I have a theory that the squeak has something to do with how tight you get the plastic nuts but I don't know if that's right.


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> Mine have squeaked and I couldn't figure out a fix so I moved the bad one to a different wheel. Something changed and the squeak went away. I'll try some silicone grease if it comes back. I have a theory that the squeak has something to do with how tight you get the plastic nuts but I don't know if that's right.


Most cars hubcaps give a light squeak heard at slow speed and its due to the contact points of the hubcap. normally wiping off the brake dust and shifting from 1 wheel to another fixes your little squeak. otherwise some light grease on the contacts will eliminate the issue.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Trust me this isnt a light squeak, it's so loud that it's embarrassing and very annoying. I think it's why the 2012's have a different model of hubcap. The 2011's just dont fit perfectly I'm assuming.

Also you can't really hear it until your going at least 60.


edit`.

I thought it was the nuts being too tight as well so i tested it, I found tight or not they still squeaked a lot. I think the nuts are fine, my last car had the exact same nut style (Aveo) and they never made any noise.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey Dale, Are your tires the Firestone 16's?


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Jaycruze said:


> Hey Dale, Are your tires the Firestone 16's?


Yes, standard LS tires.


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Well it rained last night... and so much for being water resistant becuase i saw that the lube was dripping down the wheel when i came to my car this morning.

I didn't hear any squeaking so it didn't all wash off... If the squeak comes back im going to try increasing my tire pressure and see what happens.


----------

